# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  Combien de temps pour tre dans le bain d'un nouveau post ?

## Golgotha

Bonjour,

j'entendais il n'y  pas longtemps au journal TV un homme qui tenais un atelier pour travailler le cuir  la main dire qu'il fallait 4  5 ans pour qu'un nouvelle apprenti soient vritablement oprationnelle. En informatique j'entends souvent dire que en quelque semaine on peut tre  l'aise dans un nouveau job, ce qui pour moi est compltement  cot de la ralit. Je dirait qu'un dveloppeur doit avoir 1 ans d'anciennet pour tre sr de lui, quand il doit apprendre le mtier et la technique.

Qu'en pensez vous ?

----------


## Louis Griffont

Pas vident de rpondre ...

Ca dpend de l'exprience de la personne, et de la ressemble du poste avec ceux dj pratiqus par la personne.

Si on prend un dbutant, je dirais 6 mois environ.
Pour mon dernier job, il ne m'a fallu qu"un mois pour tre pleinement oprationnel !

----------


## Trust

Bonjour,

Je rponds : "le temps de le lire, de le comprendre, et parfois de dcrypter"

 ::dehors::

----------


## Golgotha

> Pas vident de rpondre ...
> 
> Ca dpend de l'exprience de la personne, et de la ressemble du poste avec ceux dj pratiqus par la personne.
> 
> Si on prend un dbutant, je dirais 6 mois environ.
> Pour mon dernier job, il ne m'a fallu qu"un mois pour tre pleinement oprationnel !


Oui c'est sr, pour tre un peut plus claire, je parle d'une personne embauch  pour tre rfrent dans un domaine, ou quelqu'un qui intgre une PME par xemple, avec un logiciel genre EPR perso, et une grosse base de donne.. il faut quand mme un certain temps pour dj apprendre le mtier (souvent, pour pas dire tout le temps, un dveloppeur est lie au mtier pour lequel il dveloppe) et aprs ce mettre dans la technique, si c'est un profil qui  10 ans d'experience c'est sr que c'est plus facile.. et encore.

----------


## Lung

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je rponds : "le temps de le lire, de le comprendre, et parfois de dcrypter"


 ::mouarf:: 

Effectivement.
Tu es le seul  avoir correctement rpondu  la question pos.

 :;):

----------


## Louis Griffont

J'ai effectivement failli rpondre comme a, mais bon... pour une fois que je suis srieux !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

Il n'y a pas de rponse  ta question.
Pour tre dans le bain d'un postE, a dpend du postE.
Si c'est pour faire des modifs de code en C existant, en une semaine c'est possible.
Si c'est pour dvelopper from scratch, c'est une autre paire de manche.
Et tu peux parfaitement faire illusion pour un dveloppement sans comprendre rien  l'environnement utilis.
a dpend aussi de l'attente du boss, si il veut du dveloppement rapide et pas cher, a demande moins de comptence et d'investissements personnelles, mais si il veut un truc optimal, a demande un autre niveau de comptence et d'exprience.

----------


## zandru

Au moins six mois pour intgrer pleinement une quipe, les faons de travailler, les procdures, les comptences des collgues ...
Aprs videment, cela dpend de l'exprience, du poste, ...

----------


## souviron34

> Bonjour,
> 
> j'entendais il n'y  pas longtemps au journal TV un homme qui tenais un atelier pour travailler le cuir  la main dire qu'il fallait 4  5 ans pour qu'un nouvelle apprenti soient vritablement oprationnelle. En informatique j'entends souvent dire que en quelque semaine on peut tre  l'aise dans un nouveau job, ce qui pour moi est compltement  cot de la ralit. Je dirait qu'un *dveloppeur doit avoir 1 ans d'anciennet pour tre sr de lui,* quand il doit apprendre le mtier et la technique.
> 
> Qu'en pensez vous ?



A part les avis ci-dessus de Trust, Lung, kwasin et Jerome_Mtl avec lesquels je suis d'accord, j'ajouterais que : 

ce que j'ai soulign n'est qu'une vaste fumisterie et une illusion de jeune...

Etre vritablement oprationnel en informatique ncessite , comme dans *TOUS* les mtiers, une exprience *minimum* de 4  5 ans, et encore...  

Savoir (et avoir assimil) que ce qu'on a appris n'est pas la panace, que ce soit dans les langages, les outils, les mthodes, etc etc..Avoir touch  suffisamment d'environnements (de travail, de dveloppements, d'quipes) pour avoir un peu de reculNe pas tre un "geek", mais quelqu'un de professionnellement responsable, pensant  la maintenance, au futur (parfois lointain)

tout ceci demande *nettement* plus d'exprience qu'un an...

Si tu veux dire "_pisser du code qu'on t'a pr-mch_", alors l oui sans doute 6 mois  1 an c'est tre oprationnel.


Passer du statut "d'apprenti"  celui de "professionnel" , c'est comme dans tous les autres mtiers.. Il n'y a aucune diffrence.

Faire un petit travail sur du cuir ou du bois, ou en informatique, n'importe quel clampin ayant suivi un cours sait le faire effectivement en 6 mois.

Faire un sac  main en cuir, une table en marquetterie, ou un bon logiciel ncessite au minimum 5  7 ans d'apprentissage, et pas tout seul (_c'est bien pour a qu'il y a le "compagnonage" pour les mtiers manuels_). Se frotter  l'exprience des autres, en particulier de ceux qui ont "beaucoup de bouteille", est essentiel dans la progression pour passer du statut d'apprenti  celui de professionnel....

----------


## Ubiquit

souviron34, on demande juste un type "dans le bain", oprationnel, pas expert.

Suivant le poste et le bonhomme, je dirais de 1  6 mois.

----------


## souviron34

> souviron34, on demande juste un type "dans le bain", oprationnel, pas expert.
> 
> Suivant le poste et le bonhomme, je dirais de 1  6 mois.


Ok, autant pour moi, j'avais pas correctement lu  ::oops:: 






> En informatique j'entends souvent dire que en quelque semaine on peut tre  l'aise dans un nouveau job, ce qui pour moi est compltement  cot de la ralit


Etre  l'aise dans un nouveau job ???

Comme dans n'importe quel autre mtier...

Si tu es bon, a de bons rapports sociaux, connas bien ton mtier, de 1  2 semaines max.

Si tu manques un des critres _("geek" repli sur toi-mme, pas de rapports sociaux, problmes avec la notion de "hirarchie", connas pas bien ton mtier, etc etc,_), ben..... a peut peut-tre varier de cette fourchette basse jusqu' jamais....

 :8-):

----------


## souviron34

PS : j'ai vot "1 semaine", car c'est mon exprience....

Mais je ne suis pas tout jeune  :;):

----------


## floctc

Je viens ajouter mon grain de sel.
Je suis en fin de deuxime anne de DUT Informatique, et j'ai du faire un stage de trois mois en entreprise.

La bas, j'ai d reprendre un projet existant, une application en PHP qui gre une base de donnes mySQL. 
Au dbut, j'ai eu pas mal de difficults  m'adapter  la faon de coder de l'ancien dveloppeur, ainsi qu'au nouvel environnement et aux attentes concernant le projet.
Pour ma part, je pense qu'au bout d'un mois et demi, je maitrisai le projet  peu prs dans son ensemble, et je pouvais rpondre rapidement aux besoins.

Mais je ne suis pas dupe, le projet n'a rien d'exceptionnel, et j'aurai certainement beaucoup plus de mal  reprendre d'autres projets de plus grande envergure, surtout vu mon peu d'exprience.

Toutefois, je pense que le temps pour bien intgrer les besoins et la nouvelle quipe met entre 1 et 3 mois, selon les personnes.

Comprendre parfaitement le projet et l'environnement sur lequel on travaille met en revanche plus de temps, et l'exprience joue aussi un rle important.

Combien de temps avez vous mis  vous adapter, pour votre premier poste? (si on peut considrer mon stage comme un premier poste  ::aie::  )

----------


## lelutin

mais vous faites quoi dans vos boites??? sans indiscrtions....
10 ans pour un dev pour comprendre le mtier de la pme o il bosse et donc  produire.... 5  7 pour un jeune menuisier  produire une fentre valable (je l'ai t alors je sais de quoi je parle (oui j'avais eu une vie avant... l'informatique))...
Mince  ::cfou:: , aller dire a  un consultant technique et regarder sa raction et sa rponse...
Pour tre clair, GFI forme des ABAPeurs techniquement et oprationnellement en 3 mois. Ma collgue en face de moi pareil sur java. Mais pour moi c'est trop peu.
6  8 mois me semble honnte (voir 12 si vraiment le gars est lent, bte, fainant et le mtier trs complexe(moi en fait)).

----------


## Sunchaser

> Combien de temps avez vous mis  vous adapter, pour votre premier poste? (si on peut considrer mon stage comme un premier poste  )


J'avais pas eu le temps de m'adapter -> vir en qq jours !!  ::mouarf::  (mouahaha, j'en rigole aujourd'hui; et pis, il n'y a qu'en chouant qu'on apprends vraiment)

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

les indep', on leur laisse une semaine pour etre oprationnel, non ?  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> les indep', on leur laisse une semaine pour etre oprationnel, non ?


non, 2  4h  ::P:

----------


## Hdhili Jadane

Personnellement j'ai toujours eu du mal  rpondre  cette question et j'en aurai toujours. Et je dirais c'est au cas par cas. 

Pour reprendre l'exemple de l'apprenti menuisier : 
- d'un, s'il a appris  couper des planches et fabriquer une fentre en passant par toutes les tapes de ponage, de dcoupe, etc., c'est l'affaire de quelques semaines. Aprs a allez lui demander de fabriquer une persienne  lamelles ou une porte en chapeau de Napolon, il aurait beaucoup de mal si personne ne lui montre et s'il ne l'apprend pas quitte  le mettre de ct dans un petit coin de sa cervelle.
- de deux, pour qu'il arrive  concevoir un nouveau produit et avoir le coup de main  pour le raliser, c'est tout une autre affaire.

En informatique, c'est la mme chose. De quel poste il s'agit ? 
- un nouveau diplm qui dbarque dans une entreprise plein de technique (suppose pleinement acquise) et d'ambition mettra quand mme beaucoup de temps pour : 
- s'adapter au nouvel environnement de travail : ambiance, collgues, conditions de travail, mthodes, normes, etc...
- radapter sa technique  non nouvel environnement de travail, dcouverte de plein de choses qui n'ont jamais t vues auparavant, etc.
- et puis apprendre le mtier sur lequel va porter son travail : son champ d'application. Ce n'est pas pour rien qu'on appelait les logiciels "applications". Et quand on dit "mtier" a peut tre des mtiers :  commencer par les cinq glorieuses : personnel (GRH), comptabilit, stocks, clients, trsorerie. Et encore plus mme s'il s'agit d'une PME/PMI. Combien de fois on a tout simplement et schement rtorqu  un jeune informaticien qui demandait les rgles de gestion "faites le et on verra aprs".
- je ne parlerais pas des indpendants, quelque soit leur domaine d'intervention, on leur demande d'tre oprationnels dans le quart d'heure qui suit leur prise de mission et a en technique et en mtier. 

Maintenant s'il s'agit d'un informaticien (dveloppeur si vous voulez) ayant une assez bonne exprience, si dans son nouveau poste, il a sur quoi s'assoir et de quoi bosser, il peut tre oprationnel dans la journe si personne ne vient lui casser les noisettes.

Si les choses sont mieux prcises, on peut, peut tre, donner une ide ou en discuter.

----------


## el_slapper

dpend clairement du poste. J'ai connu une mission pour laquelle je ne connaissais ni le langage, ni l'environnement. Mais on me demandait juste de faire des modules standard d'accs au donnes et de garnissage, suivant des specs prcises. Au bout de 48 heures, j'tais productif.

videmment, a n'est pas le cas standard. Sur des missions au contenu plus copieux, le plongeon se compte en semaines, souvent nombreuses(juste pour tre productif, pas pour tout maitriser, hein.....). Et on apprend  chaque fois de nouveaux trucs, mme au bout de 9 ans de mtier.

----------


## lelutin

> on apprend  chaque fois de nouveaux trucs, mme au bout de 9 ans de mtier.


C'est le but de l'informaticien, non? (je dirais mme qu'un bon employ apprend tout au long de sa carrire) Et heureusement sinon on ne stagne, on rgresse.

----------


## Golgotha

Bonjour,

Merci pour ces rponses, c'est vrais que la question manque lgrement de clart, mais c'est aussi a le monde de l'informatique, souvent on pense rentrer sur une mission dite 'simple' et finalement vous tes un peut comme le titanic avec 90% du travaille dissimul dans 36 couches techniques.. je pense que le mtier de l'informatique manque cruellement d'objectivit de ce cot l, en vendant des "experts" (= qui ont eu une formation de 2 mois) sur des projets et finalement s'aperoive que le projet est en train de partir en sucette.. on parle de menuiserie et de compagnonnage ici, ce n'est pas un hasard si la ce mode de formation  t mise en place, et que a marche : a part les surdous, il faut apprendre son mtier avant de pouvoir le maitriser completement, imagin que les soit disant "expert" en JAVA soit oblig de pass la certification de SUN, je sais pas si vous avez regard un peut les questions mais c'est quand mme assez soutenue, il faut prsque tre un compilateur sur patte pour rpondre aux questions.

Tout a pour dire que le mtier de l'informatique se titre souvent une balle dans le pieds en pensant qu'il ne faut que "quelques semaine" pour tre un programmeur java, ou un admin DBA, je pense que notre mtier aurrai bien besoin d'tre un peut "revaloris" par une approche plus profssionel des temps d'apprentissage et de notre formation, les SSII qui font du UP OR OUT semble dtermin  former  la chaine des experts, sauf que quand on sort la planche  billets, la valeurs de la monaie se casse la geule..

----------


## Maxoo

Quand j'ai lu le titre " Combien de temps pour tre dans le bain d'un nouveau *post* ?" je croyais qu'on parlais d'un topic sur le forum.

Faudrait corriger la faute !!
 ::merci:: 

P.S : et puis on a un forum Emploi (http://www.developpez.net/forums/f25...atique/emploi/)

----------


## lelutin

> souvent on pense rentrer sur une mission dite 'simple' et finalement vous tes un peut comme le titanic avec 90% du travaille dissimul dans 36 couches techniques..


+10... c'est exactement mon cas et c'est pas fini... mon temps se rduit comme une peau de chagrin, ma quantit de boulot augmente et je suis dpendant du rsultat d'une autre boite qui prend du retard et ne livre pas (je peux rien faire sans le dev spcifique)



> on parle de menuiserie et de compagnonnage ici, ce n'est pas un hasard si la ce mode de formation  t mise en place, et que a marche


Les compagnons remonte au XII, c'est la plus vieille formation en apprentissage encadre dans une structure.




> je pense que notre mtier aurai bien besoin d'tre un peut "revaloris" par une approche plus professionnelle des temps d'apprentissage et de notre formation


je suis d'accord si ce n'est pas de l'apprentissage en auto didacte... ce que j'aimerai surtout, c'est qu'on arrte de mettre ces clauses de ddit formation ou du moins qu'on est l'assurance de pas se faire jeter juste aprs.
Mais bon dans certain petit cabinet, c'est encore pire ("Allo, j'ai un problme d'intgration  l'quipe de votre client et il me demande de dvelopper sur des softs cracks bien que ce soit une super grosse boite....Allo? Allo? youhouuuuu? Houston??? A bas y a personne...bon je me casse..." situation que j'ai vcu (pire j'avais quitt un super taff pour a) :s et que certain ont aussi d vivre)

@Maxoo: oui je suis d'accord. D'autant qu'il y quelque retour d'exp intressante pouvant intresser les personnes n'ayant pas accs au club

----------


## Rami

Il faut quand mme noter que le monde de l'informatique commence  changer... il rentre de plus en plus dans sa phase d'industrialisation...

l'epoque ou on recouvertissait n'importe quel profil a l'informatique semble faire parti du pass...

les methodologies de dvelopements se dmocratisent et se systematisent (notamment avec des mthodologies plus adaptes aux projets de taille "raisonnables"), les usines logicielles, les patterns, les framework de test, les moteurs de builds... autant d'outils qui tendent a spcialiser les metiers de l'informatique et qui a terme feront disparaitre le profil "developpeur" ou "analyste programmeur" sens assur quasiment toute la chaine...

et qui dit profil specialis dit priode d'adaptation plus courte.

(notez que je ne porte pas de jugement sur si c'est bien ou mal mais ca semble quand meme etre une tendance persistante)

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Il faut quand mme noter que le monde de l'informatique commence  changer... il rentre de plus en plus dans sa phase d'industrialisation...
> 
> l'epoque ou on recouvertissait n'importe quel profil a l'informatique semble faire parti du pass...
> 
> les methodologies de dvelopements se dmocratisent et se systematisent (notamment avec des mthodologies plus adaptes aux projets de taille "raisonnables"), les usines logicielles, les patterns, les framework de test, les moteurs de builds... autant d'outils qui tendent a spcialiser les metiers de l'informatique et qui a terme feront disparaitre le profil "developpeur" ou "analyste programmeur" sens assur quasiment toute la chaine...
> 
> et qui dit profil specialis dit priode d'adaptation plus courte.
> 
> (notez que je ne porte pas de jugement sur si c'est bien ou mal mais ca semble quand meme etre une tendance persistante)


Tu as parfaitement raison, aujourd'hui il est difficile de dire "je suis informaticien", il est plus pertinent de prciser "Developpeur Web", "Dev. en Gestion", ... Le metier s'est sectoris, et donc spcialis ! C'est pas plus mal.

----------


## souviron34

> Tu as parfaitement raison, aujourd'hui il est difficile de dire "je suis informaticien", il est plus pertinent de prciser "Developpeur Web", "Dev. en Gestion", ... Le metier s'est sectoris, et donc spcialis ! C'est pas plus mal.


on verra  l'usage, mais je ne suis pas du tout certain de ta conclusion....

Quand la techno disparat, ou n'est plus  la mode, tu as sur ton CV une srie de trucs qui sont considrs au mieux has-been', au pire dformants...



Si tu voyais un CV d'un mec avec "perforateur de cartes", tu l'embaucherais ??

Mme avec des trucs plus rcents : 

traitement de texte : WordPerfect, Ventura....
graphisme (comme moi) : X11/Motif, GKS...

----------


## Louis Griffont

Le problme d'un CV, c'est leur mise  jour. Perso, je n'ai pas *un* CV mais une trame de CV que j'adapte en fonction du poste que j'envisage.

Maintenant, la maitrise de DOS, de Clipper, du Turbo Pascal, tout a c'est folklorique, c'est pas a qui te fera embaucher, mais a montrera que tu t'es adapt, et je ne pense pas que ce soit mauvais.

Les technologies voluent trs vite, et les mtiers de l'informatique suivent, aux informaticiens de suivre galement ! Celui qui reste dans son coin, en pensant que ce qu'il sait est bien, pourquoi changer, n'a aucun avenir, mais c'est valable dans tous les mtiers...

----------


## kaymak

> Je dirait qu'un dveloppeur doit avoir 1 ans d'anciennet pour tre sr de lui, quand il doit apprendre *le mtier et la technique.*


C'est l que le bas blesse. Si la personne doit apprendre technique + mtier + projet (car tu ne le mets pas ici mais chaque projet  ces spcificits  apprhender), je pense que 1 an, me semble un peu court.
Par contre si ce n'est qu'une question d'apprentissages des projets, des outils (peut tre lgrement diffrents de l'ancien job) et de l'quipe, quelques semaines devraient tre largement suffisantes.

M'enfin  la base le dvelo qui se ramne sans connatre les bases de son mtier  (genre la clause group by en SQL, exprience vcue il y  peu), il est un peu prsomptueux de rclamer un tel job..... et ferait peut tre bien de potasser encore. Pour son bien et celui de l'quipe.

Note : Je ne me place pas du tout dans le cadre d'un contrat d'alternance et consors, mais d'un cdi.


<rien  voir>



> A quoi sert d'tre modeste quand on est le meilleur !


A laisser de l'espoir aux autres de faire aussi bien ?
</rien  voir>

----------


## Louis Griffont

> <rien  voir>
> 
> A laisser de l'espoir aux autres de faire aussi bien ?
> </rien  voir>


A quoi bon ?  ::roll::  Qu'y a t-il de pire que les espoirs dus ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## GanYoshi

> A quoi bon ?  Qu'y a t-il de pire que les espoirs dus ?


Plus d'espoir du tout  ::P:

----------


## Louis Griffont

Un peu de ralisme dans leur vie de plus en plus virtuelle !  :8-):

----------


## kaymak

> Plus d'espoir du tout


=> la fin des hommes ? (sa part loin, mais la question de dpart n'ayant d'autres rponses,  mes yeux, je prfrais ne pas y rpondre connaissant cette suite ..)




> Un peu de ralisme dans leur vie de plus en plus virtuelle !


Le ralisme dans ce monde de rve ?
<mode_street_in_da_place_^^>
dla merde en barre ton truc...
<mode_street_in_da_place_^^>

Plus srieusement, y' rien de plus chiant, pour peu que tu ais t abreuvs de milles rves durant ton enfance, tlvisuelles / Publicitaires ? 

Mais sur le fond je suis d'accord, trop virtualit, dconnecte de la ralit et abruti au del du ncessaire...... dur qd tout nous pousse  vivre dans le rve de l'accession , le rve de devenir l'autre, le rve tout court.
fin bon. C'est de rabachage tout sa.

----------

